# Cars Are Flashing Me...Headlight Adjustment



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Anyone know how to adjust the haedlights on a '97 4WD Hardbody? 

Since I removed two clear (but yellowed) plastic headlight covers off my truck's headlights, people have been flashing me at night as if I'm drivin' with high beams on...when I'm not.

My Haynes Manual says nothing about headlight adjustment.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

http://www.*******.com/FSM/hardbody/1997_D21_Truck

Substitute ********** for "n i c o c l u b" no spaces

Go to "EL.PDF - See page 48


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks, man...I'll check it out.

Cool avatar, that your Lab? I've got a couple myself.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Grug said:


> Thanks, man...I'll check it out.
> 
> Cool avatar, that your Lab? I've got a couple myself.


Yep, except he's now 3 times that size!!!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

grug.. we know why they are flashing you..wink wink ..knudge knudge..say no more....


----------

